# Any Gamers in South Carolina?



## deletedmemory

I am located in the Upstate, looking for games in the kidney of Dungeons and Dragons 3e, or Hackmaster. I am familiar with GURPS Discworld as well....

If all else fails then break out the poker cards, or boardgames. I am layed up with a broken leg for awhile yet so free time is available.


----------



## diaglo

iirc,

*Henry* lives in SC.

you also might want to pester *Rel*


----------



## Henry

Hi, deletedmemory! There are a couple of us prowling the forums, but not too many. 

Both Hand of Evil and myself are from the Palmetto State, and a couple of other posters who aren't nearly so regular. However, neither of us are from your neck of the woods - i'm from the Florence area, myself. Rel's a Raleigh, NC gamer, so he's even farther. 

However, you're near Clemson territory, there ought to be quite a bit of gaming in the area - you may want to call local game stores for references, if the forums don't pan out, because many game stores have bulletin boards for "calling all gamers." Wish I could help more, though.

*EDIT* _Slaps forhead_ one other alternative - if you can't find any live gaming action, have you considered the ENWorld Play-By-Post forums? They're not face-to-face, but we've got hundreds of members who regularly game this way, either for fun or because location and circumstances force this to be their only gaming outlet.


----------



## cybertalus

If Clemson isn't too far of a commute for you, you might check out the RPGA.  I was looking at their events calendar recently for anything within about a 90 minute drive of me, and it seems there are RPGA gamedays at Clemson rather frequently.

I haven't been down to the area in ages, but if Boardwalk & Park Place is still in business at the Haywood Mall in Greenville, you might check there as well.  When I was last there they were a shop devoted to all sorts of games, but they had a very healthy RPG section and a "gamers wanted" bulletin board.

Best of luck finding a game.


----------



## TheEldereye

*We game in Spartanburg*

I have a gaming group in Spartanburg.  We are always looking for new members.  We currently have a D&D 3.5 campaign going  on Sundays twice a month or so.  We have been known to play earlier editions of D&D, SpyCraft, CoC, StarWars and a WWII D20 game we wrote together.  For non-D20 stuff we have played James Bond and old Avalon Hill War Games.  Our group has a core membership for a long time now and we are fairly good guys with lots of experience.  Our great moment of glory was getting to play test for the Lotr game - that is until it went of print (not our fault though  )  If you ever want to join us just give me an email at mcr71@charter.net   If spartanburg is to far for you then I'll second the post above that advises you to go to BW&PP at the Haywood Mall.  They have a board in the back with gamers looking for games, etc.  Also alot of the people there game.  Further out in Greer a small shop called Let the Games Begin does in house gaming.  It has been many years since I've been there - so it may be gone.  I think there may be a BW&PP in Anderson too.  Good luck I hope you can find a game.


----------



## Sado

I used to live in Anderson, and every wednesday at the mall was game night. All kinds of games, wargames, board games, rpgs. Don't know if they still do that.

There is a decent game/comic store in Marketplace shopping center on Clemson Blvd as well (just up the road from the mall). They may have a bulletin board or something.


----------



## deletedmemory

Wow, I didnt realize there were any. I do in fact live near Clemson, about 15 miles or so from the place actually. 

Eldar, I live about am hour and a half from Sparkle City (in Anderson), I used to go up there (when I lived in Clinton last year) about twice a week to game. Since then friends have moved on etc, you know how it goes. I will be sending you an email a little later (I have to go to the Ortho today and get my checkup from my booboo in September) or you can email me at Deletedmemory@yahoo.com

Henry, Florence would be a hell of a drive, but thanks so much for the info...

And to everyone else, many many thanks. I have been searching high and low for gamers. The local store here seems to be a bit elitist when it comes to finding players, and Ive used accessdenied.net, wizards of the coast, rpgregistry etc etc, nothing.....


----------



## exile

*Contemplating a move to SC*

Hey all, 
   It looks like I may be moving to SC in the next 2 1/2 years (a long time I know) to further my career. I am interested to know if there are any known gaming groups in the Charleston area? Also are there any gaming stores in that area?
Chad


----------



## Henry

Hey, y'all! (That's South Carolinian for "Hi, Exile!")

Charleston still has the Green Dragon to my knowledge, and it was a pretty good store in the few times I've visited -  it's more of an RPG/New Age & Incense /Archaic Weapons Outlet than a hobby store, but they have a pretty good selection.

As for Charleston gamers, wish I could help you there - I know they exist, given the size of Green Dragon, but where I couldn't say.


----------



## Samhaine

Boardwalk and Park Place in the Anderson mall closed a couple of years ago, but I believe the one in Greenville is still active.  They hosted the game nights in the Anderson mall, so those are gone too.

There's still the comic book shop in Anderson that used to host games (comics plus?).  You'll probably get more of a wargaming crowd, but they might have a gamer's index.  It's down main street from the mall, opposite the direction to 85/clemson.  It's a little ways past the light near the papa john's and the white jones hardware, on the left (the storefront is facing the mall, not the street, but there's a sign out front).

Sorry I can't be more help; I haven't really looked for gamers in Anderson since I stopped spending large portions of my summer vacation up there.


----------



## Sado

Samhaine said:
			
		

> Boardwalk and Park Place in the Anderson mall closed a couple of years ago, but I believe the one in Greenville is still active.  They hosted the game nights in the Anderson mall, so those are gone too.




I thought they had game night at themall before Boardwalk and Park Place opened there.  But you say they don't do it anymore? Pity.


----------



## Treebore

exile said:
			
		

> Hey all,
> It looks like I may be moving to SC in the next 2 1/2 years (a long time I know) to further my career. I am interested to know if there are any known gaming groups in the Charleston area? Also are there any gaming stores in that area?
> Chad



I moved from Charleston, SC a year ago. The Green Dragon is still there, in fact their son lives in my house and I believe his parents (the owners of the Green Dragon) will be moving in with him.

You should easily find plenty of games of just about every RPG at the Green Dragon. Hobbytown, West of the Ashley is also another gamers haven in Charleston. There are over 50 gamers that I know of in Charleston. Two of my old group are still there, but they are Air Force and go over to Germany a lot. Green Dragon will hook you up when you get there, you'll just have to decide for yourself if they are the "group" for you. The Green Dragon is in the yellow pages under book stores.


----------



## Samhaine

Sado said:
			
		

> I thought they had game night at themall before Boardwalk and Park Place opened there.  But you say they don't do it anymore? Pity.



I may be wrong, but the last time I heard anything about them was way back in 97, such that I think they'd tapered off long before the shop went out of business.  I definately got the vibe that B&PP was hosting when I went.


----------



## Sado

Samhaine said:
			
		

> There's still the comic book shop in Anderson that used to host games (comics plus?).  You'll probably get more of a wargaming crowd, but they might have a gamer's index.  It's down main street from the mall, opposite the direction to 85/clemson.  It's a little ways past the light near the papa john's and the white jones hardware, on the left (the storefront is facing the mall, not the street, but there's a sign out front).




Is that in Pruitt Shopping Center?

What about the one in Marketplace Shopping Center? I used to buy all my comic books there, then it grew into a comic book/game store.


----------



## ronpurvis

We are having three games at the Denny's on Wade Hampton Blvd in Greenville on January 8th and every second Saturday of the month. The sessions are sanctioned by the RPGA for those who are members. It starts at 6 PM. If anyone would like to sign up you can go to http://dnd.meetup.com/29/ and join the group. We will have a presentation on how to use DM Genie before the game. Each meeting has a different presentation that are decided upon by the members.

We also will have door prizes sponsored by Boardwalk and Park Place in the Haywood mall.


----------



## Samhaine

Sado said:
			
		

> Is that in Pruitt Shopping Center?
> 
> What about the one in Marketplace Shopping Center? I used to buy all my comic books there, then it grew into a comic book/game store.



No clue about Pruitt.  Supergiant was in marketplace and got bought out by the other shop a little under 10 years ago I think.  Then they moved out of marketplace to the new location a few years ago.


----------



## Toj

I am also in the Air Force and located at Charleston AFB. I currently live near the Summerville area. Look me up if you need a player... I haven't been able to play/DM a game in a couple years.  

jeweled_dagger@yahoo.com


----------



## ronpurvis

More details for the games on January 8th in Greenville. We will start with a presentation on using DM Genie at 6 PM. At 7 PM we will have three scenarios from the RPGA  available. Two will be classic D&D scenarios and one will be a Living Greyhawk scenario. They are listed below along with the reward points for each.

*GRM4-01 Gran March Year 4 Regional 1 Living Greyhawk * 

I need an immediate escort to Shiboleth," says the old man. "Some disturbing developments have endangered some family interests there, and I must address the issues quickly. I would be willing to pay you if you can get me there as soon as possible." A Gran March regional adventure for APLs 2-12. 

There will be one reward point from the RPGA for playing or DMing this scenario.


*Mad Mage's Revenge Dungeons & Dragons 3E 2 * 

A mad wizard in Waterdeep has finally pushed the temples' priests too far, and the authorities have given implicit permission to do something about him. Adventurers are the obvious answer, and you receive the call. What will you find in a mad mage's fortress, and will you survive? An adventure for characters levels 8-9, characters provided.

There will be two reward points from the RPGA for playing or DMing this scenario.

*Price of Fame Dungeons & Dragons 3E 2 * 

Malonius and his Shining Circle Players are known far and wide for their morality plays espousing the virtues of Pelor, but are they up to the challenge when faced with moral dilemmas themselves? An adventure for characters levels 7-10, characters provided.

There will be two reward points from the RPGA for playing or DMing this scenario.


----------



## Treebore

Toj said:
			
		

> I am also in the Air Force and located at Charleston AFB. I currently live near the Summerville area. Look me up if you need a player... I haven't been able to play/DM a game in a couple years.
> 
> jeweled_dagger@yahoo.com




There is a Sgt. in your supply department who also plays and lives in the Summerville area. I'll e-mail him a link to this thread.


----------



## RayneBlythewood9

I currently live in the Charleston area and we have a solid gaming group of around 6 players.  We play DND 3.5 everyone Sunday night.  We started out of Hobby town in west ashley but moved it to a players apartment for comfort.  If anyone is looking to start up a new game perhaps once a month or something I may be able to join in.  Just drop me an email: Myke26@aol.com


----------



## Tarlonniel

I'll be at NNPTC on the Naval Weapons Station in Charleston for pretty much all of 2005, and I'm always looking for a good game. Let me know if one in the area is looking for players!


----------



## Treebore

Another good place to seek out gamers is the Green Dragon on Northwoods BLVD. That is the road going from the Ashley Phosphate/I-26 exit up to Northwoods Mall. Where the hotels, Firestone, Ice skating rink are on the left, and the gas station, Wendy's, Hotel, and other stores are on the right. It is in the same plaza as the Ice Skating, just almost all the way to the other end. They are a dedicated RPG, card game, anime (video/DVD and Manga), comics and new age store, with gaming tables available.


----------



## Hikago

Treebore and I used to game together for many years when he still lived in the Charleston area.  My schedule has been pretty dodgy the past couple of years, but has prospect to settling down in a couple of months.  If you are interested in getting together and talking about putting a game together or something, send me an email: dougsimpson@email.com


----------



## the_bruiser

If anybody down there lives near Charlotte, I run a game that's always looking for new blood.  Let me know.


----------



## DarrenGMiller

Henry said:
			
		

> Hi, deletedmemory! There are a couple of us prowling the forums, but not too many.
> 
> Both Hand of Evil and myself are from the Palmetto State, and a couple of other posters who aren't nearly so regular. However, neither of us are from your neck of the woods - i'm from the Florence area, myself.




I am in the Myrtle Beach/Greater Grand Strand area myself and game almost every Monday night at my house.  Florence is not that far away... about and hour and a half I think.

Anyway, just out of curiosity, are there any others from the Grand Strand area?  I am in the process of getting a web site up for local gamers.  If there is any interest, I will give out the URL if you ask nice... seriously once I get it presentable (I am not an HTML guru, but it is fun), I will give it out to any who are interested.

DM


----------



## DarrenGMiller

wolf70 said:
			
		

> I am in the Myrtle Beach/Greater Grand Strand area myself and game almost every Monday night at my house. Florence is not that far away... about and hour and a half I think.
> 
> Anyway, just out of curiosity, are there any others from the Grand Strand area? I am in the process of getting a web site up for local gamers. If there is any interest, I will give out the URL if you ask nice... seriously once I get it presentable (I am not an HTML guru, but it is fun), I will give it out to any who are interested.
> 
> DM




I now have my site up and running (and have swept up and clean some of the construction mess).  There is not much there yet, but there is a forum for local gamers (and guests) and some helpful links, etc.  I am located at http://strandrpg.freewebpage.org 

DM


----------



## DarrenGMiller

wolf70 said:
			
		

> I now have my site up and running (and have swept up and clean some of the construction mess). There is not much there yet, but there is a forum for local gamers (and guests) and some helpful links, etc. I am located at http://strandrpg.freewebpage.org
> 
> DM




I know replying to yourself twice probably breaches netiquette, but not only is my site now up and running (though there is not much there yet), but I am also looking for one or two players for my Monday night Greyhawk game using 3.5 rules, but a classic D&D "1st Edition Feel."

If you are interested, email me at dgmiller@sccoast.net or visit my page or my forum at http://com2.runboard.com/bstrandrpg and give me a post.  I am looking to get started in the next few weeks and I am looking for a few new players to add to members of my most recent.  Thanks!

DM


----------



## Shallown

Talking to yourself is cool Wolf just not answering yourself. 

I live in charleston and we may be looking for another player. We have a stable group of 5 with one semi stable player. The Gm mentioned we may want to pad out the group with another player not to replace the hit or miss one but to keep the group stable. 

BTW Wolf we travel to Myrtle beach once a year for an all gaming weekend so maybe we can hook up next year. It will probably be in the fall when the beach is less crowded. Though I travel up once ina a while to hang out with my parents who weekend there on occasion.

later


----------



## DarrenGMiller

Shallown said:
			
		

> Talking to yourself is cool Wolf just not answering yourself.
> 
> I live in charleston and we may be looking for another player. We have a stable group of 5 with one semi stable player. The Gm mentioned we may want to pad out the group with another player not to replace the hit or miss one but to keep the group stable.
> 
> BTW Wolf we travel to Myrtle beach once a year for an all gaming weekend so maybe we can hook up next year. It will probably be in the fall when the beach is less crowded. Though I travel up once ina a while to hang out with my parents who weekend there on occasion.
> 
> later




Ah, it will be much more fun talking to you.  I lived in the Charleston area for 6 years.  One of my best players just moved back home to the Charleston area and may be looking for a game.  He lives near Moncks Corner.

The Fall is my busiest season at work, but an all-gaming weekend sounds like an amazing idea!

DM


----------



## Virel

the_bruiser said:
			
		

> If anybody down there lives near Charlotte, I run a game that's always looking for new blood.  Let me know.




I live very close to Charlotte. When does your game run?


----------



## Mark

I was visiting down in Pawleys Island a few years ago and stopped into Dueling Ground and they had some RPG stuff them, but to look at their website, one would think them completely CCGified now.  Anyone know?


----------



## DarrenGMiller

Mark said:
			
		

> I was visiting down in Pawleys Island a few years ago and stopped into Dueling Ground and they had some RPG stuff them, but to look at their website, one would think them completely CCGified now. Anyone know?




The Dueling Ground is still a great RPG store and actually has moved down their plaza and expanded to a larger space.  Of course, I teach the owner's son (who is a pretty good bari sax player) and the owner is a pretty good friend of mine and overall nice guy.  The school where I teach is right across the street from the store, so it is an easy walk over there for me.  If you come to the area, I highly recommend Dueling Ground.  If you want to buy from them online, just email Vern and ask.  He will take care of you.

DM


----------



## Mark

Oh, I've got a great store nearby or I might buy from them.  They were certainly friendly enough when I visited.  I did pick up a little something but can't recall what it was.

I remember them being right across from that school, and thinking how it was a good location for a gamestore.  I'm glad they were able to keep in the same area and find more square footage.  They did seem to be busting at the seams, which is good for a game store as it usually means they have lots in stock, they want to carry even more, and they're doing well enough to expand.

Vern was the person I met when I was there and it's great to hear things are going well for him and his family.


----------



## Shallown

I'll have to cruise through Wolf Next time I am through. I should schedule a weekend to head up there. I like to go with my wife and daughter even for an overniter becuase it is relaxing and away from things. I'll have to get in touch with you next time I do.

Later


----------



## DarrenGMiller

Shallown said:
			
		

> I'll have to cruise through Wolf Next time I am through. I should schedule a weekend to head up there. I like to go with my wife and daughter even for an overniter becuase it is relaxing and away from things. I'll have to get in touch with you next time I do.
> 
> Later




Drop me an email at dgmiller@sccoast.net and let me know when you are coming through.  My wife and I don't have any children yet, but I understand relaxing with the family.  We actually get down to Charleston a few times a year (and spent the weekend there two weeks ago).  We love it there.

DM


----------



## DarrenGMiller

Mark said:
			
		

> Oh, I've got a great store nearby or I might buy from them. They were certainly friendly enough when I visited. I did pick up a little something but can't recall what it was.
> 
> I remember them being right across from that school, and thinking how it was a good location for a gamestore. I'm glad they were able to keep in the same area and find more square footage. They did seem to be busting at the seams, which is good for a game store as it usually means they have lots in stock, they want to carry even more, and they're doing well enough to expand.
> 
> Vern was the person I met when I was there and it's great to hear things are going well for him and his family.




There are ups and downs of course.

At any rate, they are in the same plaza, but farther down.  It is the ultimate location for the store and lots of kids at the school are starting to game.  They have never hosted Yu-Gi-Oh tournaments, though they have done Hero-Clix and M:tG.  They now have more gaming space and are still bursting at the seams.

DM


----------



## GillVane

*charleston*

I'm in the Charleston area and would like to try a game sometime. I haven't played since AD&D rules were out though. 
I'm also looking forward to D&DO which should release at the end of the year, but an MMORPG isn't the same thing as sitting around rolling dice with a cold beverage. 
email me at gillvane@yahoo.com


----------



## the_bruiser

Virel said:
			
		

> I live very close to Charlotte. When does your game run?




Mostly on Sunday afternoons - usually 2-6pm.  We try to play every 2-3 weeks, but sometimes it get a little hairy playing even that often  - we've only four regular players, so if two can't make it...  Interested?


----------



## ronpurvis

For those near the Upstate or Greenville/Spartanburg area, we have a game day every second Saturday of the month at Denny's on Wade Hampton. The next one is April 9th at 6PM. There will be up to 5 tables and you will get credit for play with the RPGA.  Our group is growing fast and is a lot of fun. We do have door prizes from our sponsor. At our last session the door prizes included a battle mat, minatures, dice, published adventure scenarios, and gift certificates to Boardwalk and Park Place. We also had apresentation by a local game designer on how to design adventures for your party. The sessions are completely free, but we do ask that you go by http://dnd.meetup.com/29/ and sign up. Or you can email me at ronpurvis@charter.net to let me know if you can come.


----------



## paulsometimes

*Shaw AFB/Sumter*

I'm currently stationed at Shaw AFB and wouldn't mind joinging a group.  Granted, I leave for England in August, but having a game until then would certainly be nice.  I actually spend most of my weekends in Columbia, so if there's a game out there that would do me even better.  However, I don't mind driving too far to other areas of the state.

Paul


----------

